# 5.9l leaking yellow fluid



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Truck is running great, plowed 8 hrs this morning no problems except at my last location I noticed a yellow dots appearing on the ground...whats leaking? 

I checked under the hood, the rad coolant in the reservoir is low but that's red. Power steering?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

cant be power steering thats red also


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

chris_morrison;993385 said:


> cant be power steering thats red also


do you have a meyer


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Check the drain valve on your fuel filter canister. Diesel fuel looks yellow-ish green in the snow.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

which side is the fuel filter on? if its on the right side it would make more sense because it seems to be leaving an oil stain on the passenger side mid truck


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

yes i do have a meyer


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Could be an axle seal.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mr.Markus;993455 said:


> Could be an axle seal.


interesting...i was looking at those earlier...any telltale signs?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

chris_morrison;993459 said:


> interesting...i was looking at those earlier...any telltale signs?


They leak....:laughing:

Mine actually emits a smell up through the cab like wd40 burning (I hate to use that analogy but I don't know what FF burning smells like.)


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I did smell something funny this morning...however i cant physically see that its leaking from the seals...im interested in searchign the fuel filter cannister



thanks


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

chris_morrison;993445 said:


> yes i do have a meyer


factory meyer hydro oil looks yellow green in the snow 2


----------



## GMC99 (Sep 6, 2002)

Smell it, if it smells like diesel theres your answer.....


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

kashman;993544 said:


> factory meyer hydro oil looks yellow green in the snow 2


Ive replaced my oil with a red stuff...

Doesn't seem to smell, light yellow, where is the fuel filter cannister on this truck? 2006 ram 2500


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

chris_morrison;993440 said:



> which side is the fuel filter on? if its on the right side it would make more sense because it seems to be leaving an oil stain on the passenger side mid truck


Driver side, just behind the intake horn.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

probably the plow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Give everything a good spray down and see if you can locate the dripping. Maybe park everything in some fresh snow overnight? Thats what I've done to find leaks before. Seems dumb and simple but it works.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

what really got me, my coolant reservoir was bone dry but that is red. Fuel leak or axle seal is my guess...

im going to park it over night on fresh snow see what happens... the turbo have a separate oil tank?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

sno commander;993664 said:


> probably the plow.


I changed my seals in my lift cylinder therefor the fluid was swapped out to some red stuff. I assumed the red stuff will work its way to the angle cylinder mean there is no more yellow fluid to leak out...


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the diff fluid is greenish/ blueish on these, its syntheticc fluid. chek your coolant clamps theres one in particular that leaks, its on the passenger side below the turbo, you may need to tighten it up or put a good hose clamp on. also on the overflow on the rad you may want to put a clamp on make sure you get the right antifreeze and mix it with distiled water 50/50.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

ya its my coolant from the results on the fresh snow...

question about the turbo, wheres the lube for it?


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

it is lubed by engine oil should be a suply line and a return line.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

this is probably whats leaking. put a good set of clamps on it and youll be good. this is under the exaust manifold on the passenger side behind the turbo.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I took it to the shop today and they said they couldn't find a leak and they pressured tested it. This morning there was a spot in the snow so I knew it was just an issue with the clamps. Sno Commander ur right! thanks buddy


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Sno Commander, the dealership tried to tell me that the yellow stains are coming from my stainless steel exhaust dripping on the snow. However I find it hard to believe. This morning I started getting a clunk in the front right tire when I move the steering wheel side to side. Sign of a bad axle seal?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

the axles seals are not known to leak on these trucks. about the clunk, it could be a few things. check your track bar bolt on the front axle. have you replaced any front u-joints on this truck yet? what about hub assemblys? you can check your front diff fluid by pulling the fill plug out, by i doubt its that. are you still losing coolant? fill it to the safe level, then take a sharpe an mark the resevoir where the coolant is. see if it drops down. when you mark it cold make sure its cold when you check it though.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Did you park it between a Chevy and a Ford,probably got scared and pissed itself.:laughing:


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

sno commander;997510 said:


> the axles seals are not known to leak on these trucks. about the clunk, it could be a few things. check your track bar bolt on the front axle. have you replaced any front u-joints on this truck yet? what about hub assemblys? you can check your front diff fluid by pulling the fill plug out, by i doubt its that. are you still losing coolant? fill it to the safe level, then take a sharpe an mark the resevoir where the coolant is. see if it drops down. when you mark it cold make sure its cold when you check it though.


its definetly leaking coolant but only a small bit. I took it back to the shop because they pressure tested it and said it was fine and told them where to look. They then found one maybe two hoses on the back of the motor leaking. One hose is 189$ and the other is 59$ plus 2 hours labor. I told them to hold off because it isn't leaking to bad. Do you know what hoses were talking about sno commander?


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

sno commander;997510 said:


> the axles seals are not known to leak on these trucks. about the clunk, it could be a few things. check your track bar bolt on the front axle. have you replaced any front u-joints on this truck yet? what about hub assemblys? you can check your front diff fluid by pulling the fill plug out, by i doubt its that. are you still losing coolant? fill it to the safe level, then take a sharpe an mark the resevoir where the coolant is. see if it drops down. when you mark it cold make sure its cold when you check it though.


its definitely leaking coolant but only a small bit. I took it back to the shop because they pressure tested it and said it was fine and told them where to look. They then found one maybe two hoses on the back of the motor leaking. One hose is 189$ and the other is 59$ plus 2 hours labor. I told them to hold off because it isn't leaking to bad. Do you know what hoses were talking about sno commander?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

if its a small leak its probably not a hose. its probably a loose clamp. find where its leaking a put good clamp on it. hoses just dont leak a little now and then. when they leak its because of a hole and then it would be spraying fluid all over and get worse and worse. sounds like the shop just wants more money.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

My gf's family owns the dealership so I don't think there taking me for my money cause they know I wont pay lol but I think they didn't like me telling them that they were wrong and there is a leak. I still have that feeling that they don't know where the leak is, they just guessed that it could be the two hardest hoses to get at and the most expensive. I let my truck idle for 10mins on fresh snow and it only dripped about a quarter round circle not even enough to fully melt the snow. When you drive your truck, can you hear your coolant in your reservoir swishing? I think that might be the noise Im hearing


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Also hoses aren't part of power train warranty? I was under the impression that power train is anything to keep the truck running/moving...If there's a leaky coolant line and no more coolant, the truck breaks and cant keep running. Why wouldn't they cover lines?


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

i have a 5" exaust and afe intake so all i hear is the turbo and exaust. i bet its a bad clamp. got to napa get the right size clamps and clamp away. you dont even have to take any hoses off. just use the ones you need a screw driver to tighten, not the pliars ones. 5 dollars in parts and 20 minutes and youll be set.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice Sno Commander, someday I'll have some upgrades like that. Is it hard to get at the back hoses? I could of swore it was the hose on the side of the turbo because there was a wet stain on the block.


----------



## chriscat423 (Jan 8, 2010)

if its only a drip like was said its def not a hose...i have had a hose go and its like pouring a qt or fluid everywhere and u see a puddle on the ground...if it was leaking for 10 min ud be low on fluid thats how much would come out...scared the crap out of me trying to find which hose it was since snow was coming in 2 days


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

chris_morrison;1001440 said:


> Nice Sno Commander, someday I'll have some upgrades like that. Is it hard to get at the back hoses? I could of swore it was the hose on the side of the turbo because there was a wet stain on the block.


 there are known to leak there. replace the 2 clamps on that short setion of orange hose. very easy to get too, just make sure your engine is cool.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Just don't eat the yellow snow!


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

The hoses on the back of the engine...are actually in the back or are they the two going into my firewall to my heater core?


----------



## haulin87 (Jan 17, 2008)

sno commander;994567 said:


> this is probably whats leaking. put a good set of clamps on it and youll be good. this is under the exaust manifold on the passenger side behind the turbo.


Check this first as stated, and put real hose clamps on if it doesn't have them already.
yes it comes out of the firewall into this tube.

When i had a clunk in my front end when turning it was the ball joints. Do not use moogs for replacement! Use OEM or upgraded XRF, Dynatrac or Carli.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

haulin87;1003031 said:


> Check this first as stated, and put real hose clamps on if it doesn't have them already.
> yes it comes out of the firewall into this tube.
> 
> When i had a clunk in my front end when turning it was the ball joints. Do not use moogs for replacement! Use OEM or upgraded XRF, Dynatrac or Carli.


Why? Moog has lifetime maybe the other do too but curious to why


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

One thing your might wanna look into is what kind of coolant your truck has. I had a yellow spot in my driveway over the weekend, I think it was my in-laws truck though as he said he saw a yellow spot under it while he was over.. I checked the coolant in my truck, it was the red stuff so I know it definitely wasn't coolant. That may help eliminate the cooling system on your truck as the problem.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

chris_morrison;1003727 said:


> Why? Moog has lifetime maybe the other do too but curious to why


they are known to bind causing serious steering wander. stick with xrf.


----------



## IApushn (Feb 3, 2010)

Buddy of mine had a noise in the front when turning. Took a while to find but a local shop said to check the bolts on the shocks. They said they have seen quite a few get loose. Quick and easy to try before diving into ball joints.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Put the ultraviolet dye in it. You can get different colors so you can put it in the coolant, oil, tranny, etc.


----------

